# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand > Veranstaltungen >  Phuket Bike Week,06.4.-08.04. 2012

## schiene

*Phuket Bike Week* 
Date: April 6-8, 2012 
Venue: Patong Beach 
www.phuketbikeweek.com
Now in its 18th year, the annual Phuket Bike Week is one of the biggest motorcycle events in Southeast Asia. Get to see an amazing collection of Harleys, Hondas and superbikes at this annual event. Music, contests, parties and charity rides around the island. Fun for bikers and hangers-on alike.

----------

